# New Hammer/Frogspawn



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks to Deeznutz I know have these 2 amazing pieces. Fantastic dude very nice (even when I went to the wrong Timmies)

New Favorites.
And a cruddy FTS
and quick pic of the arsehole (anyone know what kind of Damsel, when first purchases it had a yellow dorsal and silver rear/tail.
I wish I could take proper photo's and not wash colors out. but his pectoral fins are a spectacular blue/black, very much like those blue black metallic looking butterflies.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Enjoy my friend


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dude you were not joking when you said they would extend big

the frog spawn is probably slightly bigger then a soft ball and the hammer not far off from that.

I just put them in there permanent spots last night.


----------

